# If you're travelling abroad...



## Deleted member 84699 (Apr 12, 2022)

Just copied this from a FB group.... might be helpful...

Morning all I work at Newhaven port and we have had a lot of tourism traffic turned away as people do not have the right covid paperwork or enough days left on their passport to travel abroad. Some who turn up have not been vaccinated and are not allowed to travel and are sent away to have a pcr test, theses are not our rules but our neighbours across the water. So just a heads up to get your paperwork in order Have a good trip Oh and there is room to park up if you get here early


----------



## alcam (Apr 12, 2022)

Sambarob said:


> Just copied this from a FB group.... might be helpful...
> 
> Morning all I work at Newhaven port and we have had a lot of tourism traffic turned away as people do not have the right covid paperwork or enough days left on their passport to travel abroad. Some who turn up have not been vaccinated and are not allowed to travel and are sent away to have a pcr test, theses are not our rules but our neighbours across the water. So just a heads up to get your paperwork in order Have a good trip Oh and there is room to park up if you get here early


Doesn't make sense . Presume its an out of date post


----------



## The laird (Apr 12, 2022)

Used the overnight stop there ,if you go into booking desk inform them you are staying overnight they do not charge for your stay


----------



## Wully (Apr 12, 2022)

I’m in Holland and you wouldn’t think there was such a thing as Covid. I’ve not seen anyone wearing a mask or any type of restrictions anywhere apart from the obligatory wee 90 year old Chinese woman in Amsterdam. But they did ask and look for our vaccination certificates on leaving uk and arrival into Holland


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 13, 2022)

Wully said:


> I’m in Holland and you wouldn’t think there was such a thing as Covid. I’ve not seen anyone wearing a mask or any type of restrictions anywhere apart from the obligatory wee 90 year old Chinese woman in Amsterdam. But they did ask and look for our vaccination certificates on leaving uk and arrival into Holll..



Wee 90 year old.. woman..?

Amsterdam..?
Was she in a red lit shop window... ?
Cleaning up while the regular occupant was tied up ?
Or was she on duty..?
Did you summon up courage and dash in, to ask " How much ..?".
Was she worth it ?


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 13, 2022)

Sambarob said:


> Just copied this from a FB group.... might be helpful...
> 
> Morning all I work at Newhaven port and we have had a lot of tourism traffic turned away as people do not have the right covid paperwork or enough days left on their passport to travel abroad. Some who turn up have not been vaccinated and are not allowed to travel and are sent away to have a pcr test, theses are not our rules but our neighbours across the water. So just a heads up to get your paperwork in order Have a good trip Oh and there is room to park up if you get here early





alcam said:


> Doesn't make sense . Presume its an out of date post



The information is correct.

I've just travelled from Newhaven and my vaccination status and passport were checked.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 13, 2022)

Latest info on the DFDS site.









						Eastern/Western Channel latest updates
					

Here you can find our latest updates and measure for Eastern and Western Channel routes.




					www.dfds.com


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 13, 2022)

Does the Newhaven - Dieppe crossing still offer the geriatric discounts


----------



## The laird (Apr 13, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Does the Newhaven - Dieppe crossing still offer the geriatric discounts


Think it does if you book by phone


----------



## alcam (Apr 13, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> The information is correct.
> 
> I've just travelled from Newhaven and my vaccination status and passport were checked.


Well passport is always checked didn't think vaccination for France was required any more ?
Went through Calais in March and they didn't check my dog at all !


----------



## GMJ (Apr 13, 2022)

Vaccination definitely IS required for France currently.

Definitive answers here...





__





						France travel advice
					

Latest FCDO travel advice for France including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




					www.gov.uk
				




You can sign up for email updates on the above pages (and also on the equivalent Spanish pages too).

Other countries may be available but I haven't checked those mainly because when you are in France its all land borders then really.


----------



## alcam (Apr 13, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Vaccination definitely IS required for France currently.
> 
> Definitive answers here...
> 
> ...


Ok was under the impression when I came over in March that all you required was the declaration d'honneur . Wasn't asked for it .
Just after that the declaration protocol was scrapped .


----------



## tidewatcher (Apr 13, 2022)

Here’s an interesting one. In Ireland and sailing to Spain from Rosslare. Do we need to complete the Spanish Travel Health form 48 hours prior to arrival or not? I keep getting contradictory information off the web, some saying all I need is a proof of vaccination equivalent to the EU covid pass which means our existing nhs ones are acceptable. Others seem to indicate the Spanish Health form is still required. On the plus side a guilt free bacon, butter and milk load in the fridge. Also completing the form 48 hours prior to arrival leaves a very tight time window to complete it before we board the ferry. Hey Ho.


----------



## Brockley (Apr 15, 2022)

Ireland has been our preferred point of departure to France now for a few years, primarily because its a relatively short ferry ride for us to Ireland and cuts out a big drive through the U.K. The added bonus is a massive shop there including booze, bacon, milk (which freezes very well - once you’ve reached the other side you understand ) and other banned products which of course can be freely taken with you, just make sure you buy the ‘restricted items’ in Ireland and keep the receipt (Tesco in Ireland won’t recognise your discount card by the way!). 

Proof of Covid vaccinations and valid passports.

Below is the current requirements.


----------



## tidewatcher (Apr 15, 2022)

Heading to Spain from Ireland in just over a week. It looks as though the Spanish Health form is not required providing you have proof of jabs in an approved form. Put my nhs QR code in and it is acceptable so just tickets, passport and proof of jabs. As you said above I can feel an Aldi shop coming on before departure. Having said that diesel in Ireland seems to hover around the 1.90 euro mark but decidedly cheaper in Spain. One report of a place just off the Bilbao ferry port at 1.69 but need to confirm that.


----------



## Brockley (Apr 15, 2022)

Yeh, go for it. We met an Irish farmer who’d sold his farm in Ireland and bought a farm in France on the Atlantic coast. When I realised he was a ‘frequent flyer’ I asked him about Irish bought goods being exported. He told me that he missed his bacon and that he’d got half a fecking pig in his rather large trailer. Receipts, keep them.


----------



## Moped (Apr 16, 2022)

tidewatcher said:


> Heading to Spain from Ireland in just over a week. It looks as though the Spanish Health form is not required providing you have proof of jabs in an approved form. Put my nhs QR code in and it is acceptable so just tickets, passport and proof of jabs. As you said above I can feel an Aldi shop coming on before departure. Having said that diesel in Ireland seems to hover around the 1.90 euro mark but decidedly cheaper in Spain. One report of a place just off the Bilbao ferry port at 1.69 but need to confirm that.


As you pass through the Bilbao ferry port entrance turn right at the first roundabout and head towards the oil terminal. You will see a road sign at the exit to the roundabout indicating a service station a bit further along. With the 20c Spanish government discount until the end of June they are currently selling diesel for €1.47 per litre with the discount already shown at the pump.

If you want branded diesel Repsol are currently giving and extra 5c discount on top of the 20c but the discount is not shown at the pump and applied when you pay and shown on the receipt. You will end up paying around €1.62 per litre after all the discounts are taken off the pump price of around €1.87.


----------



## Winger (Apr 16, 2022)

As an aside guys check your receipts when refuelling as I filled up a couple of days ago at a Repsol and on checking I hadn’t got the discount which in this case was 30c per litre. Got it sorted and the cashier did say sorry .
But how could he forget to give the discount as he’s been doing it every 3-4 mins whilst on shift since 1st April.

My vigilance saved me €11


----------



## GMJ (Apr 16, 2022)

It's a shame that it isn't automatically applied really. I wonder if that's by design!


----------



## SandiS (Apr 19, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Does the Newhaven - Dieppe crossing still offer the geriatric discounts


This is the number for over 60's discount at 20% 0330 587 8787


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 20, 2022)

SandiS said:


> This is the number for over 60's discount at 20% 0330 587 8787



Thank you and hello.


----------

